# Albion Solstice — OUT NOW!



## Spitfire Team (Jun 21, 2021)

ALBION SOLSTICE IS OUT NOW!



Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-solstice/


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 21, 2021)

Albion... Kontakt...vocals....HYPE !!!


----------



## bryla (Jun 21, 2021)

I can finally make music like Jóhann Jóhannsson!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 21, 2021)

bryla said:


> I can finally make music like Jóhann Jóhannsson!


Yeah, sure, in your dreams, but it was already the case before. :D


----------



## ism (Jun 21, 2021)

Francis Bourre said:


> Yeah, sure, in your dreams, but it was already the case before. :D


You should check out some of @bryla's orchestration credits


----------



## FireGS (Jun 21, 2021)

That render looked expensive.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 21, 2021)

A very imaginative and versatile set of sounds and techniques that should be a popular seller, especially for independent and amateur movie makers. I think Spitfire is smart to encourage video and movie production--that is a good way to grow their market. And yes, it is very British, as much if not more so than the other Albion products.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 21, 2021)

Three words come to mind: a la carte


----------



## Technostica (Jun 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Three words come to mind: a la carte


You mean that you want it with rice and chips?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jun 21, 2021)

The discount for owners of other Albion libs makes this a no brainer for me. Spitfire, my wallet curses you!


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 21, 2021)

Ian Dorsch said:


> The discount for owners of other Albion libs makes this a no brainer for me. Spitfire, my wallet curses you!


Yea I'm sold!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 21, 2021)

My resistance lasted all of 15 minutes into Paul's walkthrough. Currently downloading...


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 21, 2021)

SF is seriously underselling Solstice by not having Lucie Treacher's track among the first tracks (should be the first imo). Such a different take from the usual dark and gloomy demos


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 21, 2021)

'Our boldest Albion to date'. Really? Tundra?


----------



## ism (Jun 21, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> 'Our boldest Albion to date'. Really? Tundra?


Well, it’s certainly something of a departure.


----------



## companyofquail (Jun 21, 2021)

n9n9n9 said:


> I own all the other Albions -- I am happy with the 35% off price, but the "complete my collection" link gives me a $798 price... seems off? Should I just go with the 35% off or is there a bug?


im pretty sure there is some sort of bug or something weird was going on. i noticed a price discrepancy on my account as well and just ended up going with the solstice by itself.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 21, 2021)

ism said:


> Well, it’s certainly something of a departure.


Perhaps 'Our riskiest Albion to date' especially after Albion 1 which I imagine, is one of the biggest sellers of all time.


----------



## stargazer (Jun 21, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> im pretty sure there is some sort of bug or something weird was going on. i noticed a price discrepancy on my account as well and just ended up going with the solstice by itself.


Up until the *15th July 2021*, if you own one of our Albion products you will receive an additional discount on the introductory price for Albion Solstice (up to 35% overall). Provided you are logged into your account which you used for the original purchase, the discount will automatically show in your cart.

*Please note: the 35% introductory cross-grade discount for owners of any Albion library is a higher saving than the 'complete my collection'. If you own all other Albions just add Albion Solstice to your cart, rather than the collection.*

The qualifying Albion products are: 


Albion Vol.1
Albion II: Loegria
Albion III: Iceni
Albion IV: Uist
Albion V: Tundra
Albion ONE
Albion NEO


----------



## stargazer (Jun 21, 2021)

stargazer said:


> *Please note: the 35% introductory cross-grade discount for owners of any Albion library is a higher saving than the 'complete my collection'. If you own all other Albions just add Albion Solstice to your cart, rather than the collection.*


As an owner of all previous Albions, I’d appreciate another loyalty pricing policy.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 21, 2021)

While this walkthrough does sound pretty nice I wish I could grab just the strings à la carte


----------



## stargazer (Jun 21, 2021)

> stargazer said:
> As an owner of all previous Albions, I’d appreciate another loyalty pricing policy.





> As an owner of ALL previous Albion, I find the discount more than fair and the term "whiney" comes to mind...


To the person calling me whiny: 
The question regarding the price being ”fair” or not is very subjective, and I’m not going to call you names if you have another opinion than me.
In fact, I think it’s a fair price.
I still would appreciate though, and think it makes sense, if an owner of seven libraries got a somewhat better discount than an owner of one single library.
Over and out.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2021)

Sounds amazing


----------



## Vastman (Jun 21, 2021)

After watching all 3 Walkthrough's I'm quite taken with this unique & powerful addition to the Albion line... 

As a Bastille day baby... I've now found the perfect BDay to myself! 😛

To all who worked on this lovely creation, bang up job! ❤️


----------



## davidson (Jun 21, 2021)

Now we're talking, top job Spitfire!


----------



## n9n9n9 (Jun 21, 2021)

there are no presets included with the EVO grid -- in Christian's video he indicates that there are a number of presets for the grid included (or that's what I heard) --- usually grid products have at least a few...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 21, 2021)

Francis Bourre said:


> Yeah, sure, in your dreams, but it was already the case before. :D


You have no clue dude...


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 21, 2021)

Watching the videos again. This is surpassing by expectations. The strings have so many great sounds with very interesting movement. Also like the choir and the melodic percussion which is in the vein of percussion swarm which I also like very much.

I like that there are enough sounds that can work in the most various of musical contexts and different aesthetics. 

Well done Spitfire !


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 21, 2021)

bryla said:


> I can finally make music like Jóhann Jóhannsson!


I'd be happy enough if I could make music like David Johansen


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 21, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> im pretty sure there is some sort of bug or something weird was going on. i noticed a price discrepancy on my account as well and just ended up going with the solstice by itself.


I actually sent a message to Spitfire support about this,the complete my bundle price although not in the $700 range for me it was still significantly more expensive than buying Solstice outright.
I have all of the other Albion libraries and historically whenever there’s been a new release completing my Albion bundle is cheaper than the intro pricing. So I asked SA if they’ve changed the price structure as far as completing bundles goes or if it’s a glitch in their system.
It seems like something’s out of wack with this.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm logged In on my Spitfire account, and I already own Albion Tundra. The pricing in red would be my 35% off price?


----------



## holywilly (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks Spitfire for the extra $20 discount from the Spring Sales, now I'm getting Solstice for a great price! Downloading.....


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 21, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> I'm logged In on my Spitfire account, and I already own Albion Tundra. The pricing in red would be my 35% off price?


Yup, that's what I see. 35% off in red.

Mine's in US$ so not sure what you see but conversion rate is for CAD to GBP is ~ (1.72 * GBP RRP) * .65) = _x_

You should see your price in red and it should be very close to the number that equation resolves to in CAD (not sure if Canada has VAT or if SA adds that for Canada - I don't get out much  ).


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 21, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Yup, that's what I see. 35% off in red.
> 
> Mine's in US$ so not sure what you see but conversion rate is for CAD to GBP is ~ (1.72 * GBP RRP) * .65) = _x_
> 
> You should see your price in red and it should be very close to the number that equation roslves to in CAD (not sure is Canada has VAT and is SA adds that foa Canada - I don't get out much  ).


The pricing in red should be in US money. I don't think taxes are added, but it's a bit more expensive in Canadian dollars with the exchange rate.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Three words come to mind: a la carte


They introduced a la carte?


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm calling it after only playing with it an hour or two. This is my equal fav Albion along with Tundra. Perhaps even better (for me and how I score). Yet it has the least attention of any albion in memory. Maybe peak spitfire marketing has made us all jaded. I must admit I liked not feeling it was being pushed too hard...

Anyway. Lets hope my initial reactions lead to it being used in some wonderful music. I'm guessing that will be by someone else, but one can try...


----------



## berto (Jun 25, 2021)

yeah... https://clockworksessions.com/what-we-do


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice. Some lovely stuff in there. I'm going to grab it at some point.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 26, 2021)

berto said:


> yeah... https://clockworksessions.com/what-we-do


Having used clockwork twice for two projects back in 2019, they were incredibly awesome to work with. I'm so happy to see them collaborating with @Spitfire Team. And David Donaldson is a star - the region is lucky to have ears like his. The projects I had were out of London and Aus, and I was back and forth at the time - but it was just lovely to get on a train up to Glasgow and record there in a variety of spaces. 10/10 would do again if I wasn't stuck in Australia for the moment.

Anyway - feel like some of the players personalities really shine thru into this library. There's one particular violinist who was on my session who I swear feels like he was on this too... he's got an awesome unique voice.


----------



## audio1 (Jun 27, 2021)

There is already enough of this stuff out there.
ARKHIS comes to mind.​And others...

In a strange way solstice sort of reminds of what a modern day Gumby sample set might sound like. It gives me the feeling I probably would wouldn't use it very much.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2021)

IIRC Spitfire did a Creative Cribs episode about the studio where this was all recorded. The one where the excellent Blue Nile albums were tracked and produced.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ism (Jun 27, 2021)

audio1 said:


> There is already enough of this stuff out there.
> ARKHIS comes to mind.​And others...
> 
> In a strange way solstice sort of reminds of what a modern day Gumby sample set might sound like. It gives me the feeling I probably would wouldn't use it very much.




This is a version the old "all you flautandos sound the same to me" trope. 

So yes, it very much sounds like this is not the library for you. But this is really just to say that you're writing in a musicality that isn't sensitive to this kind of nuance.


----------



## chrisav (Jun 27, 2021)

Wait how is Solstice even anything similar to Arkhis?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Wait how is Solstice even anything similar to Arkhis?


They’ve, like, both got textures in them. And orchestral stuff. And run in Kontakt.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 27, 2021)

Arkhis is not really the library that comes to mind as a point of comparison. Or rather there are a number of libraries that come close to some of what Solstice does but Solstice offers its own take on them in a large coordinated package. And while it’s not really a common practice library—whatever that would be—it’s also not really niche either because it has a pretty expansive expressive range.


----------



## audio1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Arhkis is lush, ambient and moody. So is Solstice. If I i had to buy one purely based on the demos Arkhis wins. Also, if I'm "writing in a musicality that isn't sensitive to this kind of nuance" I was unaware of it. There was one morning many moons ago I woke up and had coffee, found a real cool sounding ambient patch to capture a mood, and then changed it to something new after a ham sandwich at lunch time. Maybe I was being insensitive to morning vibe then and wasn't paying attention to the nuances of the first patch? It happens sometimes. [:


----------



## szczaw (Jun 28, 2021)

Solstice is heathen and curated Arkhis. Nasty and bad vibes only.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 28, 2021)

Gotta say I'm loving Solstice. I actually just sent cues in for a trailer brief, one was pretty heavily doused in Solstice and it turned out to be their favorite of the bunch...

I stand by my opinionated stance : Solstice is the coolest Albion so far.


----------



## szczaw (Jun 28, 2021)

Second hand Arkhis goes for around $100.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2021)

szczaw said:


> Second hand Arkhis goes for around $100.


Yeah ! My best Solstice deal is $292. Would work for current needs, but other decent tools for now. 
_Need to go looking for those Arkhis deals ! _


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 28, 2021)

Just a reminder:



> Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict.



Here’s the thread where product comparisons are permitted:






Spitfire Audio - Albion Solstice


Been a couple of tweets / Instagram posts about this now, can only assume it’s a new library & from the sounds of it possibly a string one, maybe a new evo library




vi-control.net





Best,

Geoff


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 28, 2021)

Had a chance to go through this today.
Color me impressed. I didn’t think I’d like it as much as I am! Lot of great material in this release!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello! Got this during the flash sale! Was wondering: what is the difference between “long” and “long (combo)” patches? I cannot really hear any difference when playing them against each other


----------



## fiatlux (Jun 27, 2022)

long (combo) has a different articulation at higher velocity.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jul 5, 2022)

szczaw said:


> Second hand Arkhis goes for around $100.


Know where I could find a deal like that?


----------



## S-B-L (Jul 5, 2022)

> Know where I could find a deal like that?


have a look at the native instruments forum. there is a thread "buy sell trade".
I think you should find arkhis there


----------



## GtrString (Jul 6, 2022)

U cn gt Arkhis for 80 in the classifieds






For Sale - NI Arkhis for sale


Native Instruments Arkhis for sale - €80 Would also swap for Playbox, Soothe2 or something similar. Hit me up!



vi-control.net


----------

